# 5th gear noise after new clutch



## r.ed (Oct 16, 2005)

Had to replace clutch last week on my '94, 4 cyl. pick-up (185k mi) because metal failure allowed one of the springs around clutch plate to fall out. Clutch plate and fly wheel face still looked great.

Got it back together, but now there is a noise when running in 5th gear. Not really a howl, or a whine, but something in between. Other gears are quiet, and even 5th is quiet when I back off the gas. Tranny fluid was changed to synthetic last year by Nissan dealer.

Any idea what this may be?

Thanks,

~Ed


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...and you didn't do anything to the trans while it was out? Any added vibration in the truck when going form 4th to 5th?


----------



## r.ed (Oct 16, 2005)

lumbee said:


> ...and you didn't do anything to the trans while it was out? Any added vibration in the truck when going form 4th to 5th?


No added vibration at any time, all the other gears are quiet, just 5th that makes the sound. Not getting any worse either.

Nope nothing done to transmission, as it was still full of the synthetic the Nissan dealer had installed last year.

Actually a small country shop where the truck broke down did the work, and they replaced the clutch, pressure plate, and throw-out bearing while in there. They've done work on other trucks of mine in the past with no problem. 

Thanks,
~Ed

I'm just wondering if something didn't get lined up correctly.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...the trans fluid usually runs out (some of it anyway) when the drive shaft is pulled out the back. Wonder if they topped it off after putting everything back together. Also this model trans had the fill hole defect, so the fluid level may be low. May be worth draining and refilling through the shifter with a full 2.5 quarts.


----------



## r.ed (Oct 16, 2005)

OK, I'll try that, and let you know.
Thanks.

~Ed


----------



## r.ed (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks again for your suggestion. When I drained the transmission, it had 3 quarts, so that's how much I put back in.

The local transmission guy went for a ride and he thinks one of the bearings on the 5th gear shaft is making the noise. He said driving it wouldn't do any damage to the other bearings, so I could either let it go until it gets much worse or repair it now. I plan to drive it and see if it get worse. If so I'll get it repaired.

Ed


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...thats as good a guess as any. You'll put less stress on 5th gear if you don't use it, so if you want max life before having to do anything about it, I just wouldn't run it in 5th. I haven't used 5th in mine since last year...


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

A little gear noise in any gear but direct drive (4th on these trannies) is not unusual. Since 5th gear is overdrive, you have constant pressure on the gear teeth when you are using it. $th gear noise will be bearings, as the input and output shaft are locked together.
My truck lost 2 mpg when I was running in 4th everywhere. I get 27 on the highway, 25 around town with all 5 gears. I was getting 23 around town, didn't get out on the road when I was only using 4 gears.
My truck sings a little in all gears but 4th. I just replaced all the bearings, so I am hearing gear whine only. It won't hurt anything, just normal for a tranny that is on the far side of 220K miles.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...speaking of, I just got a rebuilt trans in on wed. Got in today from work and got started on it. Got the shaft out. Gonna see if I can get the new on in (w/a clutch change in between) by Sunday evening... :woowoo:


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

It's not a bad job. The hardest part is getting the starter bolts in and out. The top tranny bolts are best removed with a really long extension and a flex socket.


----------

